# Amai



## Joannes

Dag allemaal,

Ik ben benieuwd naar de verspreiding van dit tussenwerpsel van verwondering ('wow'). Ik gebruik het vaak maar vraag me af welke Nederlandstaligen het ook gebruiken (of op z'n minst (her)kennen)? 

Ook: denken jullie dat *amai* (ook) sociolinguïstisch gemarkeerd is? Ik bedoel: zie je het als jongerentaal of slang van één of andere 'groep'?

Ik ben ook benieuwd naar de etymologie van *amai*. Ik gok op iets analoog aan Engels *oh, my* maar zie dit nergens bevestigd. Andere ideeën of - nog beter - etymologieën uit betrouwbare bronnen worden geapprecieerd. 

Alvast bedankt en nog een fijne donderdag.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Joannes said:


> Ik gebruik het vaak maar vraag me af welke Nederlandstaligen het ook gebruiken (of op z'n minst (her)kennen)?


Ik doe in ieder geval mijn best om het woord te verspreiden onder de _nieuwe_ Nederlandstaligen (o.a. mijn anderstalige studenten NT2) . Het is leuk om mijn Iraanse buren _onderling_ te horen zeggen: "*Amai, *kheyli khub bud".



Joannes said:


> Ik ben ook benieuwd naar de etymologie van *amai*. Ik gok op iets analoog aan Engels *oh, my* maar zie dit nergens bevestigd. Andere ideeën of - nog beter - etymologieën uit betrouwbare bronnen worden geapprecieerd.


 
Enige tijd geleden heb ik een verklaring gevonden die 'amai' linkte aan het Portugese 'a mãe', of beter, aan 'Ah, mãe'. Waarschijnlijk is het een verkorting van 'ah, Mãe de Deus', Maria dus.
De kans is zeer miniem dat deze kreet schriftelijk werd overgeleverd , maar vanaf de 13de eeuw werd "mãe" zowel als "mae" (zonder tilde) en "mãy" geschreven.

Deze uitroep zou door Portugese Joden (op de vlucht voor de gevolgen van de Portugese Reconquista en de latere Spaanse bezetting van Portugal) geïntroduceerd zijn in de Lage Landen en later door Portugese voetknechten in (gedwongen) dienst van de Spaanse overheersers versterkt zijn.

Ik zie trouwens geen enkele 'theologische' tegenstrijdigheid tussen Joodse sprekers en een katholiek concept. Hoeveel atheïsten zeggen niet 'godverdomme'? Anderzijds werden op het Iberische schiereiland tijdens de _Reconquistas_ heel veel Joden gedwongen zich te bekeren tot het katholicisme (de zogenaamde Marranos).

Drie problemen:1. Ik weet absoluut niet meer waar ik dit ooit gelezen heb, dus ik kan je geen referentie geven.
2. Ik heb zelf ooit de vraag gesteld in een andere e-groep, maar ik heb nooit een bevestiging gevonden/gekregen (wel de uitleg over de Marranos). 
3. Het gaat hier over een kreet, en het zou me niet verbazen moest de 'Portugese' uitleg dezelfde waarde hebben als een van de ontelbare theorieën die de ronde doen over een uitroep als "OK".


Groetjes,
Frank


----------



## HKK

Op het internet kwam ik de verklaring "à moi" ('help mij!', denk ik) -> amai tegen. Er was geen argumentatie maar het klinkt mij aannemelijker dan Engels of Portugees, ook al is het minder romantisch


----------



## Outsider

Hello. 

I can't read Dutch, but I used an automatic translator to follow your conversation. A while ago, a Belgian poster gave the same derivation for Dutch _amai_, from the Portuguese phrase_ Ah, mãe!_ This is a common exclamation, still widely used today. 

Although I agree that it's likely to be a shortening of _Ah, mãe de Deus!_ (Oh, mother of God!), it's a common expression, which everyone will use, Christian or not. I suppose it would have been very much the same in the 15th century. Incidentally, _mai_ could have been an old variant of _mãe_; Galicians today say _nai_.

I also wish to make a few historical precisions: the Jews were not usually persecuted by the Christians during the Reconquest of Iberia. Their expulsion and the forced conversions began in the late 15th century, after the Reconquest was completed.


----------



## dutch girly

Hoi,

Amai is meer een uitdrukking die door Vlaams sprekenden gebruikt wordt in tegenstelling tot wow in het Nederlands.
In Nederland wordt wow wel gebruikt voor verwondering en in Belgie amai met eigenlijk dezelfde betekenis. Onder de Belgen en Nederlanders die ik ken worden deze woorden inderdaad gebruikt, maar niet noodzakelijk door jongeren in mijn ervaring.

Als je nog meer vragen hebt, ben ik blij je te kunnen helpen hiermee.

Groet
Dutch Girly


----------



## Joannes

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie interessante antwoorden! 



HKK said:


> Op het internet kwam ik de verklaring "à moi" ('help mij!', denk ik) -> amai tegen. Er was geen argumentatie maar het klinkt mij aannemelijker dan Engels of Portugees, ook al is het minder romantisch


 
De brontaal ligt inderdaad (veel) meer voor de hand maar zonder verdere verklaring waarvoor *à moi* kort voor zou zijn is het niet zonder meer plausibel. (Overigens kan ik niet meteen een context bedenken waarin *à moi* op zich 'help mij' zou betekenen? Aan wat dacht jij?)

(Oh, en voor alle duidelijkheid, het lijkt mij ook onwaarschijnlijk dat *amai* uit het Engels komt, maar ik dacht gewoon aan een etymologie _analoog_ aan het Engelse *oh, my* dus uit 'ah mij(n God)' of zo.)

De Portugese etymologie is interessant maar toch ook niet meteen voor de hand liggend, vind ik. Wel qua vorm en betekenis, maar ik heb toch mijn twijfels bij de waarschijnlijkheid gezien de geschiedenis zelf. Ik heb Robinvn een PM gestuurd om hem te vragen hier wat meer uitleg (en bronnen) te geven...



dutch girly said:


> Amai is meer een uitdrukking die door Vlaams sprekenden gebruikt wordt in tegenstelling tot wow in het Nederlands.
> In Nederland wordt wow wel gebruikt voor verwondering en in Belgie amai met eigenlijk dezelfde betekenis. Onder de Belgen en Nederlanders die ik ken worden deze woorden inderdaad gebruikt, maar niet noodzakelijk door jongeren in mijn ervaring.


 
Ik vraag me af in hoeverre *amai* écht equivalent is van *wow*. Waar *wow* echt nog meer een interjectie blijft, lijkt *amai* een grotere 'structurele toepasbaarheid' te hebben. Denk aan een uiting als *amai nog niet* 'absoluut, zeker wel' (en de totale onmogelijkheid van **wow nog niet* of iets dergelijks), bijvoorbeeld als antwoord op *zijn jullie daarna nog iets gaan drinken?*. 

(De *nog niet* daarin is eigenlijk ook heel opmerkelijk; aangezien de gehele uiting nadrukkelijk positief is. Doet een beetje denken aan het positieve ('nog maar net') gebruik van *nog niet* in een zin als *we waren nog niet buiten of het begon te regenen* 'we waren nog maar net buiten en het begon te regenen'. Maar daarin is de tijdsbepaling die *nog* uitdrukt nog enigszins logisch. Eigenlijk lijkt *amai nog niet* meer op *het zal nogal niet*, dat met dezelfde betekenis als antwoord op *zijn jullie daarna nog iets gaan drinken?* zou kunnen geuit zijn. Maar *nogal* is niet *nog* natuurlijk... Dwaal ik af? )

Ook in andere uitingen lijkt *amai* veel vlotter opgenomen in de rest van de uiting dan *wow* of iets dergelijks. Je hoort dit ook aan de intonatiecontouren -- althans dat is mijn indruk. *Wow* wordt echt apart uitgesproken, terwijl *amai* gewoon in de zin wordt opgenomen:
[*wow*] , [*dat ging snel*]
[*amai dat ging snel*]

Veel gedachtenflitsen, weinig structuur. Ik weet het. Maak er maar iets van.


----------



## Lopes

Ik ken amai alleen uit Suske en Wiske, geloof niet dat ik het ooit door een Nederlander heb horen gebruiken


----------



## Jeedade

Ik heb nog nooit van "amai" gehoord ..


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Het is zuiver West-Vlaams.  Het wordt veel gebruikt in de vorm "Amai min voeten!" of "Amai min kloten!"... Ik vind het moeilijk de expressie in het Nederlands te schrijven. Hoe schrijft men "plat vlams"?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Adolfo De Coene said:


> Het is zuiver West-Vlaams.


Als het al "zuiver West-Vlaams" zou zijn, dan is daarmee de etymologie nog niet verklaard. 
Helaas wordt "amai" _niet_ vermeld in Debrabanderes _West-Vlaams Etymologisch woordenboek. De herkomst van de West-Vlaamse woorden_.

Ondertussen heb ik even in de dikke Van Dale gekeken en daar wordt 'amai' uitegelegd als "een vervorming van ai, mij". Dus, zoals Joannes al schreef, "analoog aan Engels *oh, my*". 
Tussen haakjes, "ai mij" sluit het idee van "zuiver West-Vlaams" zo goed als volledig uit . 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

Frank, vind je dat zelf een waarschijnlijke verklaring? Het klinkt mij nogal vergezocht.

Om van "ai mij" tot "amai" te komen heb je diftongering van van de ij nodig. Het is niet gebruikelijk dat zo'n Antwerps klinkende 'aai' in heel Vlaanderen aangenomen wordt. Dan kom je tot de nogal onnozel klinkende uitspraak "aimaai", waarna de i zonder meer verdwijnt. 

En dan hebben we het nog niet over de vorm "ah mij" op zich, die ik heel on-Nederlands vind klinken: is het gebruikelijk dat een woord in de vorm van het lijdend voorwerp (of medewerkend voorwerp) komt door de invloed van een tussenwerpsel als "ai"?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



HKK said:


> Frank, vind je dat zelf een waarschijnlijke verklaring? Het klinkt mij nogal vergezocht.


In ieder geval minder vergezocht dan de "Portugese verklaring". We gaan er op vooruit ;-). Enfin, ik heb gewoon even gekeken in _den dikke_, dat is alles. Ik weet niet wat ik er moet van denken.



> Om van "ai mij" tot "amai" te komen heb je diftongering van van de ij nodig. Het is niet gebruikelijk dat zo'n Antwerps klinkende 'aai' in heel Vlaanderen aangenomen wordt. Dan kom je tot de nogal onnozel klinkende uitspraak "aimaai", waarna de i zonder meer verdwijnt.


Tja... Vandaar dat Van Dale waarschijnlijk de term "vervorming" gebruikt. Om aan te geven dat het niet volgens de normale patronen verlopen is. 
Maar nogmaals, ik weet niet wat ik er van moet denken.



> En dan hebben we het nog niet over de vorm "ah mij" op zich, die ik heel on-Nederlands vind klinken: is het gebruikelijk dat een woord in de vorm van het lijdend voorwerp (of medewerkend voorwerp) komt door de invloed van een tussenwerpsel als "ai"?


"Ai mij" doet mij denken aan "Wee mij", waarin 'mij' (als ik me goed herinner) een oude datief is. Dus de 'mij' in "ai mij" zou eventueel te verklaren zijn.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Ik ben niet zeker maar ik denk dat Adolfo met "zuiver West-Vlaams" enkel doelde op het _synchroon_ gebruik. Het lijkt me duidelijk dat we, zonder nieuwe gegevens, weinig reden hebben de oorsprong in het West-Vlaams te zoeken.

Wat de voorgestelde *ai mij* oorsprong betreft; daar zijn inderdaad wat problemen mee. Zoals HKK zegt, veronderstelt het de diftongering van <ij> die er nooit geweest is in het West-Vlaams (/i:/) en terug een lange monoftong geworden in het Brabants (/ε:/). Van de Nederlandse dialectgebieden in België wordt <ij> alleen in Limburg /εı/ uitgesproken. Daarom hoeft het niet Limburgs in oorsprong te zijn natuurlijk, al moeten we voor een evolutie uit het Brabants wel een redelijk ideosyncratische ontwikkeling aannemen. Maar geen onnatuurlijke: de overgang van /εı/ naar /aı/ heeft zich voorgedaan in Engels en Duits en de Nederlanders zullen het ook zeker herkennen (in het zogenaamde 'Poldernederlands'). De Antwerpse diftongische uitspraak van pakweg *gij* als /γaə/ kan wijzen op een eerdere /ai/, maar ik betwijfel eerlijk gezegd of die er geweest is (en /aə/ niet voortvloeit uit /ε:/ => /a:/ => /aə/).

De *mij*-vorm op zich is inderdaad ook een probleem. Vergelijkingen met *wee mij* en dergelijke volstaan niet echt als verklaring, vind ik. Echt analoog aan het Engels zou een ontwikkeling uit een geknipte *mijn (God / ...)* zijn. Maar daarvoor ligt een verklaring ook niet voor de hand...

De Portugese verklaring vind ik een leuk verhaal  en linguïstisch zelfs beter dan een ontwikkeling uit *ai mij*. Maar ik zei het al: ik heb toch mijn twijfels bij de geschiedenis. 

Allemaal nog eens bedankt voor de antwoorden trouwens!  Het feit dat *amai* zo pan- maar tegelijk exclusief Vlaams blijkt, doet me versteld staan.


----------



## jazyk

Het is ook mogelijk dat amai uit het Japaans amai, zoet, komt.


----------



## Joannes

jazyk said:


> Het is ook mogelijk dat amai uit het Japaans amai, zoet, komt.


Euhm, ja, ... misschien. 

(Je wist het misschien niet, of wel, maar er is wel degelijk taalcontact geweest tussen Nederlands en Japans! Nederlandse zeelui hebben een hoop 'zeegerelateerde' woorden in de Japanse woordenschat gebracht. Uit mijn hoofd kan ik alleen *biru* 'bier' en *matarosu* 'matroos' noemen (met enige onzekerheid over de juistheid van de vormen ) maar er zijn er nog een heleboel.)


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Joannes said:


> Euhm, ja, ... misschien.


Eigenlijk is dit niet veel gekker dan de Portugese link, wel?
Ondertussen heb ik verder gezocht naar eventuele bronnen voor onze Portugese moe, maar ik kan niets meer terugvinden :-(.

De commentaren op Van Dales 'ah mij > amai' vind ik niet geheel onterecht. Dus, wat mij betreft: ik kijk nog steeds uit naar een betere verklaring.



> (Je wist het misschien niet, of wel, maar er is wel degelijk taalcontact geweest tussen Nederlands en Japans! Nederlandse zeelui hebben een hoop 'zeegerelateerde' woorden in de Japanse woordenschat gebracht. Uit mijn hoofd kan ik alleen *biru* 'bier' en *matarosu* 'matroos' noemen (met enige onzekerheid over de juistheid van de vormen ) maar er zijn er nog een heleboel.)


Jazyk weet alles . 
Hoe dan ook, *en ik schakel nu over op de moderator mode, de Nederlands-Japanse connecties kunnen hier verder besproken worden.*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------



## Joannes

Frank06 said:


> Eigenlijk is dit niet heel gekker dan de Portugese link, wel?


Qua geschiedkundigheid niet danig gekker, maar qua semantiek vind ik een ontwikkeling uit een Portugese uitroep veel logischer, al wil ik hier niet beweren dat een ontwikkeling uit 'zoet' onmogelijk zou zijn. We hebben al evoluties gezien die nog minder voor de hand liggend waren.


----------



## Caenwyr

Joannes said:


> Euhm, ja, ... misschien.
> 
> (Je wist het misschien niet, of wel, maar er is wel degelijk taalcontact geweest tussen Nederlands en Japans! Nederlandse zeelui hebben een hoop 'zeegerelateerde' woorden in de Japanse woordenschat gebracht. Uit mijn hoofd kan ik alleen *biru* 'bier' en *matarosu* 'matroos' noemen (met enige onzekerheid over de juistheid van de vormen ) maar er zijn er nog een heleboel.)



Ik heb het eens opgezocht, en blijkbaar is het Japanse woord voor matroos マドロス, ofte "madorosu".  Schoon toch hé, leenwoordjes in een totáál ongerelateerde taal .


----------



## Grytolle

Johannes: Ten tijde van Smout klonken ij/ei en ui gelijk in 't Duits... De naslagtweeklanken zijn dan een recentere ontwikkeling. De spelling "ay" / "oy" bij Huygens zal ook geen toeval zijn, denk ik  Om überhaupt een samenval te krijgen tussen ij en ei (behalve onder invloed van de standaardtaal) heb je sowieso op z'n minst een diftongering i: > ɛi nodig (en dan met interne assimilatie ai > ɛi voor /ei/), maar een behouden ei als [ai] en vertweeklanking i: > ɛi > ai is ook denkbaar, lijkt me


----------



## Lawrencelot

Als Nederlanders Belgen nadoen zeggen ze altijd 'amai', voor de rest nooit


----------

